# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  VIA Smart Retail Engagement System, VIA Technologies, Inc., Taipei, Taiwan

## Airicist

Developer - VIA Technologies

viatech.com/en/products/ai-systems/smart-retail-engagement

viatech.com/tw/products-tw/systems-tw/mobile360-tw/adas

----------


## Airicist

VIA Smart Retail Engagement System at China International Industry Fair 2018

Nov 5, 2018




> Deliver compelling new consumer experiences while boosting staff productivity and store sales with the VIA Smart Retail Engagement System. With its high-precision facial recognition software and comprehensive analytics capabilities, the system not only enables you to create VIP customer programs that enhance consumer loyalty but also provides the data you need to track the performance and ROI of your in-store marketing and promotion activities.

----------

